# AKFF Photo Competition September 2012 - Winner Announced



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the September 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st October 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of September 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Action!


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking at the inner Woods Bay with Mt Cooroy in the background and Mt Tinbeerwah just peaking over the boats.


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

A head on close up of a big eye. It's not much but I like it.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishing the South Pine River (Brisbane) last Saturday with Kilkenny.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Frankie onto yet another barra from 'River X' in the Gulf of Carpentaria,12/ 9/12.

(missed the deadline as I wasn't home yet - can I still enter?)

Rick


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Whew, thought we were going to have a once horse race, but we've come good. Please vote for your top three entries.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it was close, but congratulations to Murd for a fine shot and allowing us to glimpse his epic trip - not that we're waiting for the rest of it or anything.










Congratulations also to Tiberium, we decided you deserved a prize as well.










Send me your details (both of you) and we'll get some prizes out to you (once you've put up a trip report Rick).


----------

